
A Good Resume Is Not Enough – More Things Job Seekers Need to Land Job Interview - praveenscience
https://www.forbes.com/sites/carolinecenizalevine/2019/12/07/a-good-resume-is-not-enough-five-more-things-job-seekers-need-to-land-a-job-interview/
======
Antoninus
I'm at odds with some of traits of modern hiring in tech that are mentioned in
this article. Specifically the point about having an online profile.

A few years back, I deleted all of my social media accounts except for
LinkedIn. Outside of my personal blog, (which I started this year to maintain
some sort of online presence and to learn how to write) I don't have a very
visible online profile. The problem is, I'm not sure I want to be visible for
the sake of privacy and security. It seems more and more, private sector
employers want you to be a rockstar blogger, conference speaker, have many
open source contributions, side projects and leetcode/hankerrank profiles. In
my recent experience, trying to go from an IGO contractor to a private sector
startup employee has been somewhat difficult due to the emphasis on
intangibles that aren't related programming skill or domain specific
knowledge. It doesn't seem right to give all our professional data to LinkedIn
nor does it seem right to exclude job candidates for not having a profile. The
same can be said for having a profile that is tumultuous.

The best hiring process I've been through also turned out to be the best job
I've had. It was conversation with a very tight-knit Perl shop where they
asked me to review a piece of their code, at the time I didn't know much Perl
so I had ask a lot of questions about what this and that did. It turned into a
2 hour conversation which lead to an offer on the spot.

On the other hand, I went spent close to 15 hours going through interviews
with non-FAANG company offered me a 1/3 of what I make now.

~~~
mythrwy
Completely agree. Microsoft and LinkedIn should not be gatekeepers to all
hiring and it's ridiculous this has become an informal requirement.

I've made a personal decision to never open a LinkedIn account. If this costs
me then I'll bear the cost but I think it's the right thing to do and
hopefully this becomes obvious at some point.

